# Will I love my Crossbreed Super tuck



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I carry a XD9SC and I can't take my eyes off the CrossBreed Super Tuck holster. I need thoughts and opinions. I have looked else where but I keep coming back to the Super Tuck, any Ideas please help.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Just do a forum search on the Supertuck. I can tell you with mine, Ive had for about a week, that it has got to be the closest thing to perfection! It does an amazing job of spreading out the weight, and the bulk of the gun(commander 1911 for me). you don't feel a bulge in your side, and it spreads the wieght over the 6 or 7 inches between the clips on your belt. Even with a crappy belt, mine is an extremely solid rig.... I could go on and on, but you will be very happy with them!! 

Besides, have you seen the warranty?! I was going to order a Milt Sparks VM 2, but got the Supertuck and figured, I'll send it back if I don't like it and order the Milt Sparks.... but I don't know how it could get any better than this!!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got mine a few days ago along with a belt. I've worn it one day and at first, I knew I had something "big" hanging on my belt. About halfway through the day, it felt more like a heavy cellphone. By the end of the day, it felt more like a small cellphone. I'm sure after a few more times wearing it, I'll get used to it. Very well made, though.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I've had a supertuck for about 1 1/2 yrs now. Carry a XD45C. Liked it so well, I bought another for my CZ 2075. Well worth the money, very comfortable to wear.:smt023


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> I've had a supertuck for about 1 1/2 yrs now. Carry a XD45C. Liked it so well, I bought another for my CZ 2075. Well worth the money, very comfortable to wear.:smt023


I have the same gun and have been looking at the supertuck and wondering if it's even realistic to try to carry my XD. Its a great weapon but on the big side for CC, IMO. I think I'll bite the bullet and get me a supertuck.


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

czerbe said:


> I carry a XD9SC and I can't take my eyes off the CrossBreed Super Tuck holster. I need thoughts and opinions. I have looked else where but I keep coming back to the Super Tuck, any Ideas please help.


The SuperTuck is a decent holster. It'll scrape up your gun a bit, but it's a carry gun. You're never gonna look at the ST and admire the workmanship like you would a Milt Sparks or similar (housewife vs super model), but it will get the job done and do it fairly comfortably.


----------

